# How much for a good burn down



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I am going to try to spray a field and replant it. I will be spraying with cornerstone and was thinking a quart per acre but after reading the label I am not sure how much per acre I need. How much do you guys spray per acre when you are spraying for a good burn down? I would also like to know how long I need to wait after spraying before I replant? The field I am spraying doesn't have a lot of weeds or grass so there isn't a lot to get rid of.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

A quart should work. We've been putting out 40ounces plus a jug of blazing fire in each load.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rajela said:


> I am going to try to spray a field and replant it. I will be spraying with cornerstone and was thinking a quart per acre but after reading the label I am not sure how much per acre I need. How much do you guys spray per acre when you are spraying for a good burn down? I would also like to know how long I need to wait after spraying before I replant? The field I am spraying doesn't have a lot of weeds or grass so there isn't a lot to get rid of.


What are you killing and what are you planting?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

quart per acre should work well. Up here some of the harder to kill grasses like quack, kentucky bluegrass, foxtail I've been told to up my rate and fall application will give me better control. You'll still get a good burn down in the spring though.

You say there isn't alot of weeds or grasses to get rid of so you might get by with a pint per acre but i feel cornerstone is cheap enough I'd go with 1 quart per acre.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Quart is what I use and it does a good job,

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

1 3/4 - 2oz. per gallon at 20 gallons per acre, running 8003 TeeJet nozzles and running about 4 mph and 30-40psi. I believe that's what they've been running. If my calculations are correct that's about a quart per acre like the others have said.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> What are you killing and what are you planting?


Killing native prairie grass, sage grass, dallias grass, some other junk grass and a variety of weeds. Limed and fertilized with P & K last fall to meet soil test requirements. Going to plant Quick & Big Grabgrass mixed with 150 lb to the acre of triple 17 broadcasted on a lightly disc seed bed and then cultipack roll it per Mr RL's recommendations.

PS

How long after burn down before planting????


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> 1 3/4 - 2oz. per gallon at 20 gallons per acre, running 8003 TeeJet nozzles and running about 4 mph and 30-40psi. I believe that's what they've been running. If my calculations are correct that's about a quart per acre like the others have said.


I will be putting 10 gal of water per acre using a Hamilton nozzle with a advertised 40 ft spread but really only get about 35ft. I will travel at 5 MPH running 30 PSI and set my new to me Raven Cruizer II to cover a 30 ft swath. I will have enough mix to cover 60 acres but will only actually cover about 55 so a little over lap will be OK.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rajela said:


> Killing native prairie grass, sage grass, dallias grass, some other junk grass and a variety of weeds.
> 
> PS
> 
> How long after burn down before planting????


Here it takes much more than 1 quart to the acre to kill Dallis grass....its tough. Are your grasses that you have listed actively growing now?

PS

If you are no-tilling you can plant soon after the spray has dried....if tilling you are not supposed to disturb the plant for 5 days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Won't spray until around first of May so yes everything will be actively growing by that time. I might have to mow it and then spray after it gets a little growth back if it has gotten very high. I can get the Conservation District to no till it in for me or I can lightly disc and broad cast. Crabgrass is a warm season grass and needs a 70 degree soil temp to germinate.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Always keep in mind too low of a rate of Roundup will cause certain weeds to get resistant to Roundup.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Here it takes much more than 1 quart to the acre to kill Dallis grass....its tough. Are your grasses that you have listed actively growing now?
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


We don't usually see Dallis Grass here until late June or early July, the ground and air temps are too low for it here now.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

With a 41% product like Cornerstone period in this area most people are at a quart and a half. The general consensus is the extra half a quart in the burn down setting is no additional risk to the crop or the environment at the additional cost for that half quart would be less than $2 per acre, why risk now what could turn into a nightmare later


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes Sir Mr endrow that would be some good insurance at a cheap rate. I believe I will follow your advice on the extra half a quart. Better safe than sorry plus by waitng until may to spray there is gonna be some pretty tough weeds to knock out so that extra punch will surely be needed.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I would also use a surfactant in with your mixture. It's pretty cheap and most folks around here won't spray without it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I always use a surfactant with all my herbicides. I just have never down a burn down on a complete field.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Since we're talking bout 41% gly what's everyone giving for 2.5 gal jug? I'm paying $32 a jug at one place and $41 at another. Retail seems to be $50


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I priced it the other day @ $44.00 for 2.5


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rajela said:


> I priced it the other day @ $44.00 for 2.5


Ditto....I buy Cornerstone...it does come with some surfactant already added....but I always add to it when doing a burn down or a total eradication.

If I have a lot to burn or kill I buy it by the 30 gallon drum....much cheaper.

Regards, Mike


----------

